# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  Aceites Esenciales

## EMNRE

Saludos estimados miembros de Agroforum.pe
Primero que nada saludarlos en este año 2011 que sea lleno de bendiciones,salud y éxitos para todos.
También expresarles mi alegría por que por fin esta de vuelta Agroforum.pe, que 
ha demostrado que es una importante fuente de información y una herramienta fundamental en los negocios relacionados al agro peruano.  
Abro el tema de "Aceites esenciales" con la finalidad de obtener información acerca de todo lo referente a la producción,temas relacionados a la calidad, situación del mercado actual, oferta exportable, potenciales mercados y todos aquellos aportes que puedan servir para lograr que este TEMA sea un espacio que ofrezca información completa y detallada para cualquier persona que desee conocer a fondo acerca del interesante mercado de los aceites esenciales. 
Desde ya muchas gracias a todos.
SaludosTemas similares: Espectacular crecimiento del sector de los aceites vegetales para la próxima década Compra y venta de aceitunas y aceites de oliva Artículo: Importaciones de aceites comestibles crecerían 12.3% este año, afirma Maximixe Reducción en cultivos de limón afecta exportación de sus aceites esenciales, afirma Adex Senasa descarta que imponga obstáculos a importación de harina y aceites vegetales

----------

